# Super Macro Photos



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're getting better! ('cept I have shaky hands) I'm eventually gonna go out and about and take some photos, it's raining too much at the moment though.. so for now all I can do it take photos of the 'tiels.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You got it! I love this one


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Great pics 

I tried the macro and Super Macro on my camera and both made everything a big blur and what I was taking a pic of wasn't moving! 

most of it was my dog Sheba sound asleep, then i decided to take a picture of picture's i have hanging on my wall (they can't go no where so i know it wasn't the subject moving on me lol)


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks! she's always coming right up to the camera whenever she sees it, LOL.

Edit: When they move it does make it REALLY blurry, I got another 10 but had to delete them due to the birds moving around right as I took the photo. I forgot who told me, but someone said make sure you have really good lighting when you use the macro, and I found out they turn out 100% better when you have good lighting, where as at night they aren't as good, even with a flash.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

besides good lighting you might wanna use the AV mode and set it the lowest number.. or in Manual mode... just speed it up... but in any case you do want GOOD lighting... open wide a window


----------



## Duckie (Feb 13, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

On the ones I showed you, I used Macro with flash and placed the camera on something to keep it still. It was already light outside -found flash makes it easier to "get the shot" although some of the colors may be slightly altered.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Oh really.. because when mine goes on macro it takes the flash off? and I don't know if I can put the flash on while I'm using the macro, but I'll have a go and see what happens anyway. 

I might have to do the same - put the camera on something so it's not in my shaky hands.. is "found flash" just the same as a normal flash, or something that's automatically put on while you're using the camera in macro mode?

Bugger, I didn't mean to type so much, LOL.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Solace. said:


> Oh really.. because when mine goes on macro it takes the flash off? and I don't know if I can put the flash on while I'm using the macro, but I'll have a go and see what happens anyway.
> 
> I might have to do the same - put the camera on something so it's not in my shaky hands.. is "found flash" just the same as a normal flash, or something that's automatically put on while you're using the camera in macro mode?
> 
> Bugger, I didn't mean to type so much, LOL.



You didn't write alot! lol

With mine it automatically turns the flash off on macro and I have to manually put it back on- my camera has flash off, flash auto and flash on..oh and red eye flash.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Aly said:


> You didn't write alot! lol
> 
> With mine it automatically turns the flash off on macro and I have to manually put it back on- my camera has flash off, flash auto and flash on..oh and red eye flash.


Oh grr, my camera is seriously gonna go out the window, LOL!

It won't let me use flash while it's on macro mode, so there goes that one. I have.. Auto, red eye, fill in (don't know about that one), and the option to take it off. I tried putting it on Auto before I put it on macro, but nope, it turned it off as soon as the macro mode was on.


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I always use either zoom/macro or super macro depending on who I'm shooting. I love seeing all the little fine feathers. You have such a gorgeous flock!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Rouille said:


> I always use either zoom/macro or super macro depending on who I'm shooting. I love seeing all the little fine feathers. You have such a gorgeous flock!


That's what I used a lot, zoom! I'd have known I had macro and super macro if I'd have experimented with the camera more, lol.  And thankies!

So Super Macro is the ONLY one I use now, haha. I've been taking so many photos, and I still need to put them onto a CD, but I love my camera too 'cause I can fit something like 1000 on it.

Anyhoo.. here's some more for you to look at. (I love the last one LOL)


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

With the girls I always use the zome/macro combination because they won't stay still long enough for super macro. I only use super macro with Harley and Quinn because they tend to hang around long enough.

Also I agree, using flash definitely helps get the shot. I guess it changes the shutter speed or something? I don't use it though, because the colour alteration is too extreme. Do you have any way of altering the shutter speed? I have several useful modes on my computer, including 'birdwatching' and a mode that takes several successive photos at high speed to choose from. 

I usually just use auto with zoom/macro or super macro, though. I wish I could zoom in super macro mode! It really looks like you're getting the hang of it. If you play around long enough you'll work out the best set up for you. Can you manually overide autoflash? My flash has an on/off setting, but you can pop up/down the hood so you can use it or turn it off when you usually wouldn't get the choice.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

My boys are the same, lol. If they see the camera they automatically think OH NO.. and start climbing around the cage, whistling and carrying on. 

I have gone through my camera, and I can't see anything to be able to alter the shutter speed.

I'm def. getting the hang of it, I'll get it eventually. Tomorrow I'm going to go out and take some photos and try out the different options and see what I can get from it, I hardly ever used this camera because I wanted a better/ more professional camera, but it won't happen for awhile. I don't have the option to overide autoflash unfortunately, whatever option it's on, if it doesn't have flash included there's no way you can turn it back on.

I do know with some of the options the flash is available to use, just not with Super Macro or Macro.. it says "Not available in this setting". Stupid, right? I liked using flash at times, it helped, especially at night.


----------

